# Anyone install an aftermarket hitch on a cross sport



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone install an aftermarket hitch on a cross sport im having a problem finding any real info Uhaul says its custom and if I drive from New York to Tulsa they will make one up for me!


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

As of my search 2 months ago. Only VW has one that fits. It's a ****ing pain in the ass to install.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

spike_africa said:


> As of my search 2 months ago. Only VW has one that fits. It's a ****ing pain in the ass to install.


i now realize that and I must say i am surprised because not onlt do you have to buy the hitch but also the rear fashia with the cutout


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The OEM part says it fits both Cross Sport and 2021 Atlas so you could also search for an aftermarket using the Atlas since most manufacturers don't seem to know a Cross Sport even exists. Since it's a redesign there may not be one available soon.

You could easily trim the valance to fit a hitch, the notes from VW specifically say *"Standard installation requires expertly cutting an access in your lower rear factory valance."* or you could just replace the valance for a clean look.

3CM807521C9B9 - Standard models
3CM807568C041 - R Line models


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

thanks for you imput


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

https://www.etrailer.com/vm/Volkswagen/Atlas/hitch

Keep in mind regardless of what the hitch maker says and what the hitch is rated for, a retrofitted Atlas can only pull a 2,000lb load. EVEN if it is a oem VW hitch. This is at least what VW says. Part of the rationale is factory equipped hitch cars have stronger radiator fans and transmission cooler. No idea if that is the ONLY reason.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> https://www.etrailer.com/vm/Volkswagen/Atlas/hitch
> 
> Keep in mind regardless of what the hitch maker says and what the hitch is rated for, a retrofitted Atlas can only pull a 2,000lb load. EVEN if it is a oem VW hitch. This is at least what VW says. Part of the rationale is factory equipped hitch cars have stronger radiator fans and transmission cooler. No idea if that is the ONLY reason.


Just looking to carry bicycles


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

gti_addict said:


> The OEM part says it fits both Cross Sport and 2021 Atlas so you could also search for an aftermarket using the Atlas since most manufacturers don't seem to know a Cross Sport even exists. Since it's a redesign there may not be one available soon.
> 
> You could easily trim the valance to fit a hitch, the notes from VW specifically say *"Standard installation requires expertly cutting an access in your lower rear factory valance."* or you could just replace the valance for a clean look.
> 
> ...


You sure, when I had this issue on my 2.0 fwd 2020 CS we checked everything and no hitch cross matched the CS. Meaning the atlas was different mounting points then CS.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

According to VW the 2021 Atlas and the 2020 Cross Sport share the same hitch, key word there is 2021 Atlas which may not have anything available aftermarket at this time. You can't search by the older Atlas because it uses a different part, and like I pointed out most places don't even know that a Cross Sport even exists so good luck finding one that says it will fit.

3CN092135A 
Volkswagen Atlas	2018, 2019


3CM092135 
Volkswagen Atlas	2021
Volkswagen Cross Sport	2020


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

spike_africa said:


> You sure, when I had this issue on my 2.0 fwd 2020 CS we checked everything and no hitch cross matched the CS. Meaning the atlas was different mounting points then CS.


Checking the 2020 Cross Sport dealer build sheet decoder: the 5,000lb factory installed hitch (code AGH) is only available with the V6 engine.

Code ATH is the 2,000lb hitch for the 2.0T and it is listed as not yet orderable.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> spike_africa said:
> 
> 
> > You sure, when I had this issue on my 2.0 fwd 2020 CS we checked everything and no hitch cross matched the CS. Meaning the atlas was different mounting points then CS.
> ...


Your dealer can get it. I had my dealer install it on my first CS 2.0 FWD.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

spike_africa said:


> Your dealer can get it. I had my dealer install it on my first CS 2.0 FWD.


how much did it cost you? out the door. Thanks


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

samwoo said:


> spike_africa said:
> 
> 
> > Your dealer can get it. I had my dealer install it on my first CS 2.0 FWD.
> ...


 I'm a vendor for them, I didn't pay retail pricing.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

spike_africa said:


> i'm a vendor for them, i didn't pay retail pricing.


gotcha


----------



## Moondog Spot (Nov 28, 2020)

Has anyone figured out a solution yet for an after market hitch for the Cross Sport? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moondog Spot (Nov 28, 2020)

Bumping this thread back up - anyone know if there is a hitch available for the Cross Sport yet? Thanks


----------



## Moondog Spot (Nov 28, 2020)

Great question, Moondog Spot (love your profile pic by the way). I actually just talked to the dealer and they have hitch's for $370 not including labor. Uhaul also has them now too for $215. 









Trailer Hitches & Towing Accessories


Install a trailer hitch on your car, truck or SUV to enable your vehicle’s towing capabilities. Shop U-Haul trailer hitches and towing accessories at the best prices.




www.uhaul.com





Now the question is, is the VW version worth an extra 155 bones?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I'm pretty sure there are many places that have a hitch for the Cross Sport but you may have to call them since a lot of websites don't seem to update newer vehicles.

The Draw-Tite hitch you linked usually has pretty good ratings so it probably a good one to buy, but I doubt anyone has done comparison testing between the two.

As with most parts, the VW dealership will usually come with a higher price tag than after-market parts. Some people really would rather buy from the dealer for a number of reasons (already have a good rapport with the parts dept, like to support local business, relatively easy to return if there's an issue, etc) and others will always buy whatever is the cheapest regardless.


----------

